
SEDA: An Architecture for Highly Concurrent Server Applications  - helwr
http://www.eecs.harvard.edu/~mdw/proj/seda/
======
Meai
<https://github.com/yieldproject/yield>

He seems to have removed his readme during the migration from Google Code. It
said that it's a staged event driven server in c++.

------
jacques_chester
An interesting twist on SEDA is the OKCupid Webserver, OKWS. It was discussed
here and at proggit a few months ago, as I recall.

------
helwr
Follow-up: [http://matt-welsh.blogspot.com/2010/07/retrospective-on-
seda...](http://matt-welsh.blogspot.com/2010/07/retrospective-on-seda.html)

